# T1-4 Temple of Elemental Evil 3.5 Conversion Complete!



## Majin

Hi all this is just a quick note to announce that I have completed my 3.5 conversion of ToEE, and have sent it to Morrus to be posted in the Conversion Library. If anyone wants me to send them a copy while we're waiting for it to become available just send me an e-mail and I'll send a copy off to you! Comments & criticisms welcome. This is only the first in hopefully a long line of my 3.5 converted adventures and I'd like your feedback on how I should improve things on forthcoming releases. I may even take requests. 

Right now the way ToEE came out converted pretty much as is, characters will be a much higher level coming out of the adventure then originally intended. I was thinking of moving right along the lines with Scourge of the Slave Lords, I haven't taken a look at it yet, but it may be too easy converted as is for characters of the level PC's will be after ToEE, so I may try to do Return to the Tomb of Horrors. In your e-mail you guys can vote for either of these or something else and from those responses I'll probably make my decision.

Anyway, hope you like the conversion!

Edit - Now in conversion library!


----------



## ocircuit82

you beauty!!!!!!! 

Thanks a million man I was heavy into this when I stumbled into yours..
You have saved me many a weeks work..
    

Yeah my Zuggy ended up at CR 30+ 
IUZ was even worse.
Using the Deities book he was about a 16th level rogue & 16th level cleric in his true demon form. I thought that divine rank of 5 sounded about right.


----------



## Aiken Drum

Is the d'l link broken?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Either that or the downloads section is in the middle of an overhaul. Majin, can you please email me the conversion:
frukathka[at]yahoo[dot]com

Thanks.


----------



## BOZ

off topic, but frukathka, the chevall is now being converted (finally) in the creature catalog forums.


----------



## TheNumber1

*Please send me the T1-4 TOEE 3.5 Conv Please*

Please send me a copy of your conversion.  I am having trouble downloading from the EN World page.

THanks


----------



## Samedi

Nice page you guys have here.  

Thanks much for the effort and love for the game.

That said, a copy of the 3.5 would be great to

jamorace@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You know, I'm not sure if you sent one my way or not, maybe I missed it. Anyway, please send me a copy.


----------



## Wrathamon

I am interested in a copy of T1-4

wrathamon_bsr(AT)yahoo(DOT)com

I vote for Slavers  since I am modifying it for 3.5 I wouldnt mind having a starting point.


----------



## Direwolf82

Heya Majin,

I'd love a copy of your conversion =)

Send it to enrique.bustamante(at)gmail.com if it's not too much of a bother

thanks =)


----------



## DarrenGMiller

*Can you email me a copy?*

Hi!  I am just a lurker around here, but am having trouble redownloading the 3.5 conversion of T1-4 Temple of Elemental Evil.  I am planning on starting it tomorrow, and thought I had it, but evidently it was lost in a hard drive crash I suffered last month (and it may have only been a 3E conversion I lost anyway).  Can you send it to me A.S.A.P.???

My email address is dgmiller@sccoast.net

Any assistance is GREATLY appreciated!!!

DM


----------



## Jai Kel

Something definitely seems to be wrong with EN World downloading.

Could you possibly send out a copy to me as well?

loyalp@cox.net


Thank you.


----------



## Mystery Man

I'd like to take a look at this.

 force(dot)dragon(at)gmail(dot)com

 Thanks!


----------



## TheYeti1775

*A copy please*

I would like a copy as well.

william.culp@cox.net


----------



## baeeleb

*email*

would appreceat it if some one could e-mail me this also
baeeleb@hotmail.com


----------



## Guillaume

Since the conversions on ENWorld Download section seem to be indefinitely down, is it possible to have a look at your material?

guillaume_godbout at globetrotter dot net.


----------



## dragon_r

Please could someone send me a copy at dragonr@adelphia.net


----------



## schulerta

I would also like a copy:

schulerta@hotmail.comj


----------



## The Madhatter

May I have one too please?
Mr_Neva_Mega@hotmail.com
Thank you!


----------



## DrWorm

Hey...I am about to run this (my players pitched in and bought it for me).  Can I get a copy of the conversion?

drworm73@gmail.com


----------



## Pizin

Could you also send me copy.
pizin@email.cz
Thank you!


----------



## Erekose

I'd love a copy too!

erekose@dsl.pipex.com

Cheers!


----------



## The Madhatter

I promise that if I get a copy emailed to me, I'll go down the list mail it to everyone!


----------



## cmanos

I'll take a copy too!!

cmanos /AT/ rochester /DOT/ rr /DOT/ com


----------



## visage

I would like a copy of this too.

email: visage_the_mage@yahoo.com


----------



## Vasiliy

Library don't work yet.

Could you send copy of T1-T4 conversion to me, please?

vasiliy@rcn.com

Thanks


----------



## Ninja-to

Same as the rest. Please email this mod! I started a thread about this very thing a while back. Glad to see someone is doing good work out there!

ninja.to@gmail.com


Download link's not working, and Enworld isn't letting me send you an email...


----------



## DarrenGMiller

Okay, I did not receive one via email, but I did get a link to one on the web.  There is this great site called the Wayback Machine that archives pages and someone on rec.games.frp.dnd (THANKS!!!) sent me a link to an archived version of the ENWORLD download area that works!


Here it is.  I downloaded mine and printed it no problem.  If you have any problems, email me at my address (found earlier in the thread) and I will forward you a copy of the adventure (easier than sending it to dozens of people not in my address book at once).

Here is the link:

http://web.archive.org/web/20031203092722/www.enworld.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Downloads&file=index&req=viewsdownload&sid=4

Sorry for the length.  Just scroll down and ToEE 3.5 is listed, as well as a few other goodies.

DM


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Still haven't received a copy [yet].


----------



## cphhp04

Super!!

Would it be possible for you to mail me a copy 

bofrench@hotmail.com

TIA


----------



## Jhalad

Would it still be possible to get a copy of the conversion? The Library is still down. Also, does anybody have a conversion done for Ruins of Undermountain yet? I'm working on it now, but it does go slow.

jhalad2@yahoo.com


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Okay, the file is at the Conversion Library, but if you want to access it from this thread just right click here and select 'Save As.'


----------



## hymdohl

*Conversion*

Hi you all!
  I just became a member of this site, and found it outstanding that you have completed that task, I would love a copy!

g_altgelt@sbcglobal.net


----------



## The Madhatter

I got my copy from the now functioning conversion library. I'd advise you all to do the same. If it still doesn't work, please let me know and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## Ozymandias

WIth the server build, looks like the library is out for now.  

COuld I get a copy of the conversion from someone that has received it?
wiz_of_oz_j@yahoo.com

I recently bought a library from a person getting out of the DND world and it included several nice modules (T1-4), (S1-4), (G1-3,D1-3,Q1), (A1-4).  
So I have been out digging for conversions of them all. 

Does anyone know where there are any conversion resources other than Enworld?

Oz


----------



## kdbailey91@aol.com

*Conversion*
I would love to have a copy of this conversion from anyone who may have it.  The library conversion still seems to be down.

Send to kdbailey91@aol.com

Thanks,
KDB


----------



## tRANIS

*Scourge of the Slavelords*

In my game I am going to run 3.5 versions of Forgotten Temple of Tharizdun - Temple of Elemental Evil - Scourge of the Slavelords - Queen of the Spiders.

I just got the conversion from the archive. Ill get back to you all about it later.


----------



## BOZ

PS., you can now post your conversions in the new Conversion Library, i do believe.


----------



## Sebmagic

Ok, as of 14h00 on the 26th, the download is not accessible. Could I get a copy of the conversion please.

sebmagic @ hotmail . com


----------



## Turlogh

Just downloaded this but I cannot get it to open- it causes both WordPerfect 8 and Wordpad to shut down. I can use most other downloads from the Conversion Library with no problems.

Edit: I should add that S4 and WG4 both do the same as temple but U1-3, S2, S1 and B1 all work fine.


----------



## deakon_

*need the document*

I would love to have a copy of this conversion from anyone who may have it. The library conversion still seems to be down.

Send to deakon_@hotmail.com

Thanks


----------



## Talvisota

Please be so kind as to send me a copy of this masterpiece!

stwebste@indiana.edu

Thanks!


----------



## psychomofo

*ToEE conversion*

Hi,

I'd very much like a copy of your ToEE 3.5 conversion mailed to me.  You can send it to:

psychomofo@hotmail.com

Thanks,

Egan 

p.s.  If you have a 3.5 conversion of both or either Scourge of the Slavelords and Queen of Spiders, I'd appreciate those as well.


----------



## Althrim

Yes!  Yes!  Yes!  please e-mail a copy of the v3.5 ToEE conversion if anyone has it!  althrim(a)hotmail.com.  Like psychomofo above, I'd really like a Scourge of the Slavelords and Queen of Spiders conversion as well.

thanks!


----------



## DarrenGMiller

It is in the conversion library.  Click the link above and download it.

DM


----------



## ZuulMoG

*Just Curious*

What sorts of things have you guys added to Nulb? I scanned the map, added 10 numbers with Paint, and have keyed several interesting things so far, including:

Another bar (Lester Sharps Suds and Harps) run by a human bard who lost a hand leading the losing side in the Battle of Emridy Meadows. He sits upstairs and drinks, while his half-orc brother runs the bar (also an opium den/ 'crack'house), and makes and sells poisons on the side. (Located in first building on east side of street that party enters Nulb from Hommlett.)

A fishing boat charter captain (Duncan MacReady) that dumps passengers in the drink and throws weighted nets on them if they look rich enough to bother. (Strong possibility of TPK!) (Two buildings east down Imeryds Run from Lester Sharps.) (If one adds Grud's Fish Story (from the astoundingly fantastic PC game by Troika) to Entry 4, PCs have a reason to solicit this guy's establishment.)

A family of Hepmonaland halfling barbarian butchers that are by no means picky about what they cut up. (Building on west side of road leading to TOEE on road out of Nulb)

The prominently noted dead tree (near NE corner) is where a drow female was hung by her co-conspirators, and her banshee haunts the area around the tree.

I will gladly post these areas (with stat-blocks), and also a copy of the map with the extra numbers. If you add your own, we'll have Nulb fully fleshed out in no time. In fact, I'll number the whole darn map. Just make your areas, check the map, and when you post, pick a free number on the key. This could seriously rock if we do it right. I'm going to go through my areas and try to keep the EL's around 4-6. Be devious, be crafty, be eeevil.







*5 Lester Sharps’ Suds and Harps*

This two-story wooden building looks new compared to most of the crapholes in Nulb. At any time of day or night, raucous carousing can be heard within. At irregular intervals, exceptionally inebriated individuals are thrown bodily into the street, often lying there for hours. (Some never get up at all.) Several copies of the same placard, stained and grimy, are nailed on the wall in various places.



“Top dollar for glands, venom, or live specimens of poisonous creatures. Inquire with Targis Sharps, apothecary, within.”



The inside is hazy with smoke, mainly hemp. The owner, the aforementioned Mr. Sharps, is a retired human bard (8th level, see below). He is missing his left hand, lost in the Battle of Emridy Meadows to the well-placed swing of a paladin’s sword. His music had been bolstering the forces of evil that day, but his men faltered when he fled the field clutching his stump. Now he is embittered and brooding, and spends most of his time upstairs drinking, while his half-brother runs the bar. Targis Sharps (½ orc F2/R4/Ass3) has surprising acumen for the business of running a seedy dive, and the bar dispenses every form of intoxicant imaginable. He also does a brisk business in poisons on the side. At any given time, he will have 20-50 doses of poison available, ranging from paralytic (Dex) to lethal (Con). Such business is done only at night. If anyone is stupid enough to openly ask about the placard or the poison business, he will ramble on and on about his sideline producing anti-toxins, going into excruciating minutia of the processes involved, and feign total ignorance (and righteous indignation) of any trafficking in poisons. (“Just what’s served at the bar, friend.”)



Lester Sharps, Male Human Brd8: CR 7; HD 8d6-8(Bard); hp 23; Init +7; Spd 20; AC: 19 (Flatfooted: 17 Touch: 12)

Atk +4/-1 base melee, +4/-1 base ranged; +4/-1 (1d4+3, Dagger); AL N; 

SV Fort +1, Ref +9, Will +5; STR 16, DEX 17, CON 9, INT 13, WIS 9, CHA 16.

Skills: Appraise +12, Bluff +14, Diplomacy +18, Disguise +14, Gather Information +14, Perform (String Instruments) +14, Sense Motive +10, Use Magic Device +14. 

Feats: Enlarge Spell, Improved Initiative, Leadership, Still Spell.

Spells Known (Brd 3/4/3/2): 0 -- Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Know Direction, Lullaby, Message, Summon Instrument; 1st -- Cure Light Wounds, Hypnotism, Remove Fear, Ventriloquism; 2nd -- Blur, Delay Poison, Enthrall, Rage; 3rd -- Confusion, Fear, Haste.

Dagger (2 gp). Chainmail (150 gp). Shield, heavy steel (20 gp)



Targis Sharps, Male Half-Orc Ftr2/Rog4/Asn3: CR 9; HD 2d10+4d6+3d6+18; hp 54; Init +6; Spd 30; 

AC: 17 (Flatfooted: 17 Touch: 12); Atk +11/6 base melee, +12/7 (1d4+5, Dagger of Venom); +10/5 (1d8, Crossbow, light, Masterwork); +11/6 (1d8+6, Longsword); 

SQ: Darkvision (Ex): 60 ft.; RF: Orc Blood; AL CE; 

SV Fort +9, Ref +9, Will +3; STR 19, DEX 15, CON 15, INT 15, WIS 12, CHA 11.

Skills: Bluff +9, Craft (Alchemy) +9, Craft (Trapmaking) +5, Disable Device +5, Disguise +4, Hide +11, Intimidate +11, Knowledge (Nature) +6, Move Silently +11, Spot +3, Survival +3, Use Magic Device +5. 

Feats: Combat Reflexes, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Reload: Crossbow, light, Rapid Shot

Spells Known (Asn --/3/1): 1st -- Disguise Self, Jump, True Strike; 2nd -- Alter Self, Invisibility.

Weapons: Crossbow, light, Masterwork (335 gp); Longsword (15 gp); Dagger of Venom (8,302 gp).

Armor: +2 Studded leather (4,175 gp)



6) MacReady’s Charter Boats and Guides

This building extends out onto the water about ten feet, with wide doors opening onto the Imeryds Run. The other side of the building has a weed-choked footpath leading to the street from a door with a picture of a fishing jaunt with poles in the water.



Within, visitors may find the proprietor, Duncan MacReady. There is a 33% chance he is out on the river, fishing or acting as a fishing guide. Duncan augments his income as a fisherman and charter boat captain by occasionally robbing and murdering his customers. He is friendly with Tolub and Grub, and can be found in the Boatman’s Tavern in the earlier part of most evenings. If PCs ask, he will gladly take them fishing on the river. His starting price is 25gp per passenger per day, but he can be bargained down to 5gp per passenger per day.



If they look at all prosperous, or if they bargained too sharply, he will attempt to make some extra money. He has a spacious room set up below with a lock-box for valuables, warning that if something goes overboard, it will be nigh impossible to recover. Of course, he has a sad story to relate about former customers, a minor noble lady and her husband, who were wroth with him when the lady’s necklace clasp broke and sent ‘a veritable fortune in gems’ into the drink. He offers to let the group use their own lock to secure the chest with (he’s got plenty of spare chests if he can’t pick it). He will not offer any warnings about armor or other gear, only loose items like jewelry, rings, and the like. His boat has two special ‘fishing platforms’, rigged to dump passengers into the river when Duncan activates the trap (Search DC 25, Spot DC 32). A barb-hooked, weighted net immediately follows the swimmers (Ranged touch attack +15, Dmg 1-6+ Victim’s Str bonus per round + Entanglement). Entangled creatures are at –2 to attack, and –4 to Dex. Because of the barbs on the hooks, and the number of extra hooks added by Duncan, the Escape Artist DC is 25, the same as the Strength check to burst the net’s ropes. These extra hooks make resetting the traps an all-day chore (4 hours per net). Both nets are attached to the boat via a rope, which is in turn attached to a winch in the middle of the deck. A Profession: Sailor total higher than 15 will reveal only that this winch is not part of the sails.



If Duncan decides to murder the PCs, tell them that while they are fishing, bait runs low (Duncan has been using it to ‘chum the water’) and Duncan is heading below for more. He asks if anyone wants another chilled ale or wine (he makes a point of putting some over the stern to cool in the river, and provides it free to anyone who accepts (it's all part of the fee, noble sirs and ladies). If any PC indicates that he freely imbibes, Duncan waits until intoxication sets in. http://www.geocities.com/chrisbjackson/drinking.html Moments later, there is a loud, cracking sound, and the platform tips under the PCs and dumps them in the river! Only trained swimmers have a chance at holding their breath during the plunge (at least 1 rank of swimming). If they make a Will save vs. DC 16, they have 2x Con rounds of breath in their lungs, and if they declare that they are swimming underwater away from the boat they may avoid entanglement. If they do not specifically declare that they are swimming away under water, they attempt to surface immediately, and face the net attack like everyone else. Those who fail and untrained swimmers have 1d10 rounds of air when they enter the water. Taking 10 on an Escape Artist check takes 15 rounds; taking 20 requires 30 minutes. It is not possible to take 10 or 20 on a Strength check.



In or under the water, targets are denied their Dex bonus to AC unless they have some effect that allows free movement. Swimming checks made while entangled are at –10. Concentration DC for spell casting is 15 (entanglement) + spell level + 10 + damage taken). At 0 rounds of air, victims fall unconscious (0hp). The next round they drop to –1hp, the round after that they die. The first round, victims are just under the surface, easy to hit with missiles. Each round after that that the average Swim check of everyone in the net is not higher than 5, they sink 5’. If the Swim check average of everyone in the net is 10 or more, they rise 5’. Each 5’ of depth offers cover as follows: 5’=25% cover, 10’=50% cover, 15’=90% cover. Every yard of depth subtracts 1 from missile weapon damage (-2 at 5, -3 at 10, -5 at 15). 



With his victims helpless and sinking, Duncan will ply a light crossbow, taking sneak attacks on any of his helpless targets that look like spellcasters until they sink out of sight (>15’ deep). He waits ten minutes, then hauls the net back up with a winch, and jabs each body with a longspear. He drops a survivor back in and waits another half an hour unless they are totally helpless, in which case he jabs them repeatedly until they die, (possibly objectionable passage follows, Moderators please edit if needed) 



Spoiler



although he might stoop to raping a very attractive female victim first (Cha 16+), giving her a chance to exact revenge


 .



Duncan McReady, Male Human Rog5: CR 5 (EL7 on boat); HD 5d6+5(Rogue); hp 25; Init +3; Spd 20; AC: 16 (Flatfooted: 16 Touch: 13)

Atk +3 base melee, +6 base ranged; +5 x2 (1d8, Crossbow, repeating light, MW); +4 (1d8, Longspear, MW); AL NE

SV Fort +2, Ref +7, Will +1; STR 10, DEX 16, CON 13, INT 13, WIS 10, CHA 13

Skills: Appraise +9, Balance +11, Bluff +12, Craft (Trapmaking) +10, Diplomacy +6, Disguise +12, Gather Information +4, Hide +11, Intimidate +6, Listen +8, Move Silently +11, Swim +13. 

Feats: Armor Proficiency: light, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Skill Focus: Craft (Trapmaking)

Weapons: Crossbow, repeating light, Masterwork (550 gp); Longspear, Masterwork (305 gp); Bolts, repeating (23) Armor: Studded leather, Masterwork (175 gp). Goods: Trapmaker`s tools, Masterwork (55 gp). Magic: Ring: Swimming (2,500 gp); Wondrous: Circlet of Persuasion (4,500 gp); Potion: Water Breathing (5) (750 gp).



This encounter has strong potential to be a TPK, so it should only be used on parties that have had an easy time of it thus far.



*7 Market Farm*

The cleared area behind this single-story building is a small farm. Several pens contain sheep, goats, pigs, and numerous other typical farm animals. The front of the building is clearly intended as a storefront. The wide overhanging porch has a counter with a window behind it. During daylight hours numerous customers frequent the place, walking away leading animals, often directly across the street, but sometimes south out of town as well.

This farm provides animals for sacrifice at the temple, but many people also buy their food animals here and take them to the butcher’s shop across the street (area 8). There is no significant treasure or persons here, it is mentioned only for flavor.



*8 Butcher’s Shop (EL9)*

The Carveham family of halflings lives here doing brisk trade in the butchery of animals for Nulb and the Temple. They are generally Neutral Evil. Their work is without peer, and they frequently accept work on carcasses of abnormal types (aberration, draconic, humanoid). Meat sold over their counter is sold by cut, not animal. Most Nulbians prefer to bring their own animals here rather than buy off the shelf, but the Temple denizens are not so picky. The Water Temple sends a cart every third day and generally clears the shelves. Between the Temple and the Carvehams, the streets of Nulb are kept free of dead, and often merely unconscious, bodies. (Any untended PC body has a flat 33% chance per hour overnight of finding its way to the Carveham's.)



Oswald Carveham, the patriarch of the family, was born at sea on a ship that founder off Hepmonaland, and the survivors turned cannibal after a few years. He and a few others left on a passing ship, and he met Jezella in Highport. The two married and settled in Nulb after wandering a few years. Jezella was born in the wild city of Freeport and grew up twisted. Their children have been ‘raised’ almost feral. They are Hossak (male, 22), Cheela (female, 19), and Soremp (male, 14). All three have an alarming proficiency with thrown knives, and Hossak and Soremp frequently bring ‘free meat’ into the shop for sale. Cheela is attractive, but has little understanding of the concepts of beauty, love, or romance. On the other hand, she can take a songbird off a flagpole at fifty paces with a thrown dagger (on a good day), so she’s got that going for her…



While the locals have learned not to ask, curious PCs might notice (Heal vs. 20, Knowledge: Anatomy/Medicine 15) that some of the meat is humanoid and react negatively. (Eating sentient humanoids, especially members of one’s own species, is an evil act.) They will find the Carvehams more than willing to add them to the shelf if they don’t back off.



Oswald Carveham, Male Halfling, Lightfoot Bbn5/Rog2: CR 7; HD 5d12+2d6+14; hp 59; Init +8; Spd 30; 

AC:18 (Flatfooted:18 Touch:15); BAB=+6, +13/8 Melee (1d3+5, +2 Dagger), +15/10 Ranged (1d3+6, +2 Dagger)

RF: +2 Bonus on Saves vs. Fear, +1 attack bonus with thrown weapons; AL N; 

SV Fort +7, Ref +9, Will +1; STR 16, DEX 18, CON 15, INT 9, WIS 9, CHA 10.

Skills: Climb +5, Craft (Butcher) +6, Hide +8, Jump +7, Listen +11, Move Silently +6, Survival +9, Tumble +13. 

Feats: Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Finesse.

Weapons: +2 Dagger: Returning (18,302 gp).

Armor: Studded leather, Masterwork (175 gp).



Jezella Carveham, Female Halfling, Lightfoot Rog5/Bbn2: CR 7; HD 5d6+2d12+14; hp 47; Init +8; Spd 30; 

AC:20 (Flatfooted:20 Touch:15); BAB=+5; Melee +6/+6 (1d3+1, Dagger, MW; 1d3, Dagger, MW); Ranged +11 (1d3+1, Dagger, MW); RF: +2 Bonus on Saves vs. Fear, +1 attack bonus with thrown weapons; AL CE; 

SV Fort +7, Ref +9, Will +3; STR 12, DEX 18, CON 14, INT 14, WIS 12, CHA 15.

Skills: Bluff +10, Climb +3, Craft (Butcher) +10, Diplomacy +12, Escape Artist +14, Hide +18, Jump +10, Listen +13, Move Silently +16, Spot +2, Survival +11, Tumble +16. 

Feats: Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Two-Weapon Fighting.

Weapons: Dagger, Masterwork (302 gp); Dagger, Masterwork (302 gp).

Magic: Wondrous: Bracers of Armor +4 (16,000 gp); Wondrous: Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000 gp).



The Carveham Boys (2), Male Halfling, Lightfoot Bbn5/Rgr2: CR 7; HD 5d12+2d8+7; hp 54; Init +8; Spd 30; AC:19 (Flatfooted:19 Touch:15); BAB=+7; +8/3/+8 (1d4+4+1d6, +1 Scimitar; 1d4+2+1d6, +1 Rapier); +13/8 (1d3+3, Dagger, Masterwork); +12/7 (1d4+5+1d6, +1 Scimitar); RF: +2 Bonus on Saves vs. Fear, +1 attack bonus with thrown weapons; AL NE; 

SV Fort +9, Ref +9, Will +3; STR 16, DEX 19, CON 12, INT 10, WIS 13, CHA 16.

Skills: Climb +5, Craft (Butcher) +0, Hide +18, Survival +11, Move Silently +16. 

Feats: Combat Reflexes, Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting.

Weapons: MW Daggers (2); +1 Scimitar: Flaming (8,315 gp); +1 Rapier: Frost (8,320 gp).

Armor: Mithril Shirt (1,100 gp). Magic: Potion: Cure Moderate Wounds (4) (400 gp).



Cheela Carveham, Male Halfling, Lightfoot Wtch6: CR 6; HD 6d4+18; hp 35; Init +3; Spd 20; AC:17 (Flatfooted:14 Touch:14); BAB=+3, +8 ranged (1d3, Dagger, Masterwork); RF: +2 Bonus on Saves vs. Fear, +1 attack bonus with thrown weapons; AL CN; 

SV Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +7; STR 10, DEX 16, CON 16, INT 18, WIS 12, CHA 18.

Skills: Bluff +13, Climb +2, Concentration +12, Craft (Alchemy) +11, Craft (Leatherworking) +11, Hide +7, Jump -4, Listen +3, Move Silently +8, Profession (Apothecary) +10, Spellcraft +13. 

Feats: Brew Potion, Simple Weapon Proficiency.

Spells Known (Witch 6/7/6/4): 0 -- Arcane Mark, Cure Minor Wounds, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Virtue; 1st -- Cause Fear, Charm Person, Command, Comprehend Languages, Cure Light Wounds, Doom, Endure Elements, Hypnotism, Identify, Silent Image, Sleep, Speak with Animals, Ventriloquism; 2nd -- Alter Self, Blindness/Deafness, Calm Emotions, Cure Moderate Wounds, Delay Poison, Detect Thoughts, Enthrall, Invisibility, Locate Object, Minor Image, Scare, Whispering Wind; 3rd -- Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Contagion, Create Food and Water, Dispel Magic, Leomund`s Tiny Hut, Magic Circle against Good, Magic Circle against Law, Major Image, Rage, Remove Blindness/Deafness, Suggestion, Tongues.

Weapons: Dagger, Masterwork (302 gp). Magic: Wondrous: Bracers of Armor +3 (9,000 gp); Wondrous: Bag of Tricks, Rust (3,000 gp).



Checkers, Male Animal, Cat: CR 1/4; Tiny Animal; HD 6d8; hp 17; Init + 2; Spd 30; AC 17; 

SQ: Low-light Vision (Ex), Scent (Ex); AL N; 

SV Fort + 2, Ref + 4, Will + 6; STR 3, DEX 15, CON 10, INT 8, WIS 12, CHA 7.

Skills: Balance +10, Bluff +13, Climb +6, Hide +14, Jump +10, Listen +3, Move Silently +8, Spot +3. 

Feats: Weapon Finesse.


----------



## ZuulMoG

Bump.

Any takers at all?


----------



## Kiehtan

Does anyone have the conversions for Scourge of the Slavelords and Queen of Spiders? I downloaded TOEE 3.5. I'd love to run this series in 3.5.


----------



## Oryan77

I finally got this conversion!


----------



## Jaws

Majin said:
			
		

> Hi all this is just a quick note to announce that I have completed my 3.5 conversion of ToEE, and have sent it to Morrus to be posted in the Conversion Library. If anyone wants me to send them a copy while we're waiting for it to become available just send me an e-mail and I'll send a copy off to you! Comments & criticisms welcome. This is only the first in hopefully a long line of my 3.5 converted adventures and I'd like your feedback on how I should improve things on forthcoming releases. I may even take requests.
> 
> Right now the way ToEE came out converted pretty much as is, characters will be a much higher level coming out of the adventure then originally intended. I was thinking of moving right along the lines with Scourge of the Slave Lords, I haven't taken a look at it yet, but it may be too easy converted as is for characters of the level PC's will be after ToEE, so I may try to do Return to the Tomb of Horrors. In your e-mail you guys can vote for either of these or something else and from those responses I'll probably make my decision.
> 
> Anyway, hope you like the conversion!
> 
> Edit - Now in conversion library!



Thanks, Majin!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## pedron75

Can you send me a copy pedron75@yahoo.com


----------



## keetarin

Hey majin, it would be nice if you could send me a copy of your conversion as well. you can send it to ancient-warrior@hotmail.com


----------



## n0.s0luti0n

*please e-mail me toEE 3.5*

Please will you email me your conversion. of ToEE 3.5
<n0.s0luti0n.1134@gmail.com>

Thank you


----------



## Quantum

So how is it going to differ from "Return To The Temple Of Elemental Evil" that was already published a long time ago?


----------



## connor1970

Greetings, would it be possible to have a copy of this conversion sent to me at
andrew@tiamat.net.au

Thank-you and much appreciated!


----------



## IlexGarodan

Hello and good day,

Could you please send a copy of the conversion to
tedbjorndal (at) gmail (dot) com
I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Mordain

Could you please send me a copy.

Cmorlando@gmail.com

Thank you,


----------



## scruffygrognard

Could you also send it to me?

csperkins1970@gmail.com

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ragboy

How timely. We're starting a ToEE campaign this weekend. Can you shoot one to me as well? 

ragboy *no spam* @ gmail dot com

I'd be more interested in Scourge than Tomb.


----------



## Lord of Wands

*Temple Conversion*

Sounds very cool! Can you send me a copy of the conversion to p_f_schmidt@hotmail.com?  Thanks!


----------



## UselesswizarD

Could you send me a copy of the conversion?  My e mail is keeperofnight@gmail.com


----------



## Majin

After years of hiatus I have returned! It can be found elsewhere in this forum but as a treat for those who have asked and may not have seen it I've attached that old conversion for you all here. I've been working on 3/3.5 to 4e conversions lately and have just finished my first, (Scourge of the Howling Horde) which I'll be posting shortly in a new thread. Go over and check it out!

Edit: If someone can let me know how the attachments are working now with the forum that'd be great. For now I had to post it as a link to my uploaded files section. =-\


----------



## Dephenholf

*Copy Please*

Could you send me a copy of the TOEE T1-4 3.5, I've been wanting to run it but only have the Return to the Temple. My email is Dephenholf@Gmail.com Thanks in advance.


----------



## chiech22

*copy please*

please send me a copy too of t1-4, 3.5.

chiech22@yahoo.com

thank you


----------



## Dephenholf

It seems the download section of EN World is broken and you cant get to the conversions. I have found a thread that someone had started and is trying to rebuild the place to store and download conversions of older adventures.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/conver...brary-please-upload-conversions-3-5-here.html

I found TOEE 3.5 Conversion there, hope this helps everyone out


----------



## DandD4ever

ewmacdougall@mail.com 
Please send me the conversion i need it for a game i am about to run please sen it soon


----------



## Brudewollen

I'd love a copy of this, as well.  You can send it to: life.in.death @ gmail.com.

Thanks!


----------



## zeffer00x

hey ive been looking for this all over can you send it to me i cant seem to find the "convertion library" any ware on hear can you plese send it to me my email is 

Zeffer_D_Tempest[MENTION=89935]hotmail[/MENTION].com

thanks


----------



## lordxaviar

*new conversion of ToEE*

I am reconverting ToEE, No offense intended to the previous conversion, but its kinda week, good DC work but not enough details or game balancing for me.  I will post Hommlet after I finish and play test it on my newbie players.


----------



## kevin_video

Glad to see I found this. No one updated the sequel, did they? Mostly looking for the Shocker's 20/+2 DR conversion.


----------



## Kuhntar

Can I please get a copy of the 3.5 conversion. Thanks a million

kuhntar@gmail.com


----------



## SgtDarkside

Me too please ...

sgtdarkside@ugsa.co.za


----------



## Ragmon

I wish to ask for a copy of the conversion, if it is not too much trouble.

E-mail: ragmon88@gmail.com

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SgtDarkside

*bump*


----------



## lordxaviar

Ragm   on said:


> I wish to ask for a copy of the conversion, if it is not too much trouble.
> 
> E-mail: ragmon88@gmail.com
> 
> Thank you in adv.




Yes please please please please

thank you thank you thank you... so want a copy... working on I-! and need hedge hog, Dire... if anyone can give me a link


----------



## Ragmon

The Dire Menagerie [Creatures] - Giant in the Playground Forums

It's not official, but its something.


----------



## TheYeti1775

For those still wanting a copy see post #25.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/conver...brary-please-upload-conversions-3-5-here.html


----------



## Ragmon

Thnx for the link.


----------



## dos0306

I can't find your conversion anywhere. I would appreciate it if you would e-mail me a copy at;  dsternct[at]gmail[dot]com
thanks


----------



## kevin_video

dos0306 said:


> I can't find your conversion anywhere. I would appreciate it if you would e-mail me a copy at;  dsternct[at]gmail[dot]com
> thanks



Sent a copy.


----------



## Harvey Waggoner

Please send a copy if you get a sec to zaku10@hotmail.com.


----------



## kevin_video

Harvey Waggoner said:


> Please send a copy if you get a sec to zaku10@hotmail.com.



Just happened upon this. Has anyone sent you a copy yet?


----------



## John Reid

Id love a copy johnreid75@gmail.com


----------



## Rowcar

I'd love a copy of your conversion to run. Please send it to Rowcar(at)Hotmail.com Thanks!


----------



## kevin_video

Rowcar said:


> I'd love a copy of your conversion to run. Please send it to Rowcar(at)Hotmail.com Thanks!



Sent.


----------



## Dbunch77

I know I’m late to the party.  Is there any way I can get a copy of this sent to me? Dbunch77 at gmail dot com. ?


----------



## Cleon

Dbunch77 said:


> I know I’m late to the party.  Is there any way I can get a copy of this sent to me? Dbunch77 at gmail dot com. ?




Majen has long since stopped posting here (since 2011) and the Enworld Downloads version appears to have gone the way of the dodo, but I still have a zip folder of the conversion sitting on my hard drives.

If you check your inbox you might find a copy has mysteriously appeared in it.


----------



## Cleon

Cleon said:


> Majen has long since stopped posting here (since 2011) and the Enworld Downloads version appears to have gone the way of the dodo, but I still have a zip folder of the conversion sitting on my hard drives.




Just to warn you, a lot of the stats are for 3.0 D&D rather than 3.5. The file "ENworld conversion.doc" uses 3.5 stats, but a lot of the other documents, including "New monsters for the ToEE.doc" use 3.0.


----------



## NightBlaze

Is there any chance I could get a copy sent to me? My email is nightblaze968@gmail.com
Thanks!


----------



## Aluvial

Hey, I have the RttToEE 3.5 conversion if anyone is interested in trading for the ToEE one.  Or we can share it again with the community.


----------



## wmarinw

Cleon said:


> Just to warn you, a lot of the stats are for 3.0 D&D rather than 3.5. The file "ENworld conversion.doc" uses 3.5 stats, but a lot of the other documents, including "New monsters for the ToEE.doc" use 3.0.



You have probably had a ton of requests but if it’s not too much bother can you drop a copy of the full conversion to elwing@hotmail.com? I’ve only seen bits and pieces that don’t seem to mesh. I would really appreciate it. Thank you
And if you need anything just ask I might have something you might need.


----------

